# Excited about my NEW COLORS! Not sure what their called



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very excited about this one!! I always wanted a Fantail this color....Solid Red or Brown. Not sure how I got it, Dad is dirty Blue Check w/white flights and bronzing in the wings. Mom is Blue Check. Granddad is Black and grandma is Dun(khaki) Check.









This baby - Dun (or Khaki)? Her mom is the red babies grandma (was sold to me as a Dun Check, but people here are calling it Khaki), Dad is a Dirty Blue Check.
So where did the bars on the wings come from? And is it Dun or Khaki?









This one - don't know who the parents are. Rescued out of a hidden nest with 5 eggs deposited in it, raised by a foster mom.
He doesn't look like any bird I have! Color and very sleek body. What color is this...








(don't know where that red on the neck came from, there's no red on him)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh lovely!.. first to guess.. a red..then a blue bar.. the last one..lol.. oh my.. a blue or kite grizzle? not sure if he would be considerd a splash or or a grizzle... those are my guesses...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> oh lovely!.. first to guess.. a red..then a blue bar.. the last one..lol.. oh my.. a blue or kite grizzle? not sure if he would be considerd a splash or or a grizzle... those are my guesses...


I know the second one isn't a Blue Bar. Its a light tannish/grey color


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh..hard to make out the dilute colors on the computer...where is Becky!..lol..


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

first one ash red spread? second a silver blue bar or brown bar, not khaki because of the blue bar tail, third hodge podge???? no clue but very interesting markings.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

and the "red" or purple on his neck is just the light shining on the iredesent feathers, i see green also on the side. but from front view you can't see them..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

horseart4u said:


> first one ash red spread? second a silver blue bar or brown bar, not khaki because of the blue bar tail, third hodge podge???? no clue but very interesting markings.


LOL, "hodge podge"! Is that a color? 
He is the 'oddest' colored bird I have  I'm wondering if he's going to loose all that 'flecking and shading' - hope not! Each wing tip is spotted.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

how old is he / she? may get lighter with each molt..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

horseart4u said:


> how old is he / she? may get lighter with each molt..


He's 6 weeks old. I think its a he....starting to act like a young cock


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

then he will most likely get lighter on the wing,,i don't think his primaries will lighten tho but the rest of him might, either way he is very pretty, wonder what kind of offspring he will have  if you breed him


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

horseart4u said:


> then he will most likely get lighter on the wing,,i don't think his primaries will lighten tho but the rest of him might, either way he is very pretty, wonder what kind of offspring he will have  *if you breed him*


I'm trying NOT too. He was an OOPS Baby


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> I'm trying NOT too. He was an OOPS Baby


OOPS baby cute.. hey if he isn't named there you go..hodge podge  or even Van Gogh, like an abstract painting


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> Very excited about this one!! I always wanted a Fantail this color....Solid Red or Brown. Not sure how I got it, Dad is dirty Blue Check w/white flights and bronzing in the wings. Mom is Blue Check. Granddad is Black and grandma is Dun(khaki) Check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is recessive red. The second one is a silver bar (dilute blue). Dun is dilute black. Khaki is dilute brown and would be much more yellowy beige-ish than that.

And the third is black with toy stencil I believe. The same stuff that makes pheasant pigeons. If you want to send him down here to me, I would love you FOREVER!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Becky, I just can't get a handle on this color thing 
So, the silver bar baby - his/her mother was _sold to me as a Dun Check_. Here is a picture of the mother - she's the one in the middle. What color is she?









Sorry I can't part with 'Angel'! He was hatching and near death when I found him. I finished pealing the egg off him and tucked him under 'Sweety' - a hen that I keep in the house that consistently gets egg paralysis. (I let her sit full term on her infertile eggs. If I need a foster mom, she's always ready and happy to oblige)
What in the world is 'toy stencil' and pheasant pigeons?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She is a silver check. A lot of people call silvers "dun" because a lot of people call red bars "silver". It can get confusing. But genetically, the real term for dilute blue is silver. Dun is actually the genetic term for dilute black. So we are talking about the same color, just I'm using the real name and he used the "slang" name, so to speak.

These are Pheasant pigeons. "Pheasant pigeons" is the nickname for the Suabians and sometimes Starlings. Again, this can be confusing because there is a totally different species of pigeon called a Pheasant Pigeon. It's a ground bird like Crested Pigeons, LOL. I'm so used to calling Starlings and Suabians that, it's hard to get out of the habit.
http://barnhartlofts.com/suabians.htm
http://wwingsaviary.lbbhost.com/PigeonPages/Suabian.html
http://wwingsaviary.lbbhost.com/PigeonPages/PheasantPigeon05.html
Starling. Similar but without as much white.
http://www.fancypigeonsforsale.com/images/starlings2.jpg

I believe this is a mix of bronze, spread, and toy stencil, although I'm not sure.

As far as your bird, the light patches may moult out more white/silvery.

I have always wanted some Suabians. They are gorgeous!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> She is a silver check. A lot of people call silvers "dun" because a lot of people call red bars "silver". It can get confusing. But genetically, the real term for dilute blue is silver. Dun is actually the genetic term for dilute black. So we are talking about the same color, just I'm using the real name and he used the "slang" name, so to speak.
> 
> These are Pheasant pigeons. "Pheasant pigeons" is the nickname for the Suabians and sometimes Starlings. Again, this can be confusing because there is a totally different species of pigeon called a Pheasant Pigeon. It's a ground bird like Crested Pigeons, LOL. I'm so used to calling Starlings and Suabians that, it's hard to get out of the habit.
> http://barnhartlofts.com/suabians.htm
> ...


Wow, thanks. They are gorgeous! I'll keep you posted as to how he looks after moult


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, and the nest mate to the silver Bar baby is solid color but a little more brownish in color....and alot bigger


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> Oh, and the nest mate to the silver Bar baby is solid color but a little more brownish in color....and alot bigger


Any pictures?  What color is the dad of these guys?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Any pictures?  What color is the dad of these guys?


I can't find a full recent picture of the dad. Here he is standing to the right. Just looks like a Blue Check.









Here he is as a baby- when he was young he had bronzing in his chest, but thats not visible now.









Another thing.....the dad is the hens son. She abandoned him when he was 1 week old. So his mother is Silver Check and his father was Black.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Now it makes sense!  He is carrying dilute, which he got from mom. That's why you're getting more dilute babies out of the pair. It's recessive and sex-linked.


----------

